# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  فضائح الهلال أو هلال الفضائح أبو صفر دولي كبير

## تجـــانے

*
أولاً أعذروني إني ما كتبت في العنوان فضائح الهليل ودا عشان لما زول يكتب في القوقل فضائح أو يكتب الهلال يطلع ليهو البوست دا ولو كتبت في العنوان هليل ما حا يطلع البوست في القوقل لو زول عمل بحث لكلمة هلال .  .

...
 1- بادئ ذي بدء أكبر فضيحة يتوشح بها هليل العرضة ومازالت مستمرة إنو أتأسس من 1930 ولغاية تاريخ اليوم يجرجر أذيل الخيبة ويرتع في وهم الصفر الدولي وبذلك يكون صاحب إنجاز صفري لا يشق له غبار في عالم الأصفار.
2- إساءة سمعة الكرة السودانية بحادثة الثعلب والرقم 2 و 12
3- قضية المنشطات والتى تم ضبط لاعب الهليل السعودي في تونس 
4-هليل العرضة رئيسه تمت تهمته بلكم حكم ضيف على السودان 
5- هليل العرضة كابتنه (بيشوت) قارورة على  الملأ ورؤوس  الأشهاد 
6- هليل العرضة كابتنه وصف إعلام فريقه (بالفوالة) 
7- هليل العرضة رئيسه وصف مشجعيه بالرجرجة والدهماء والشماسة 
8- هليل العرضة رئيسه وصف أعلامي النادي بأن بعضهم أصحاب سوابق ومجرمين
9- هليل العرضة حارسه المعز دخل في معركة وملاكمة في استاد عطبرة مع مدير الاستاد 
10- هليل العرضة حارسه المعز طرد حكم في مباراتهم مع لخويا القطري وكانت ودية ويقوم المعز يطرد الحكم ويشيل الكورة .
11-هليل العرضة دوما  يستميل اللعيبة في المباريات المهمة بالتلويح بانو عايز يضم اللاعب أو يدفع لهم كما حدث في الموسم الماضى قصة نزار وصالح وقبل مباراة هلال كادوقلي 
12- تورط هليل العرضة في قضية إعارة كواريزما وامولادي 
13- تلقى الهليل هزيمة نكراء على يد الهونفيد المجري 9 / 1 
14-23/9/1955: الهليل و المريخ تلقى سباعية 7/0 - كأس المعهد - امدرمان . 
15- 28/11/1961 : الهليل والموردة تلقى سباعية 7/2  - كأس البلدية - امدرمان . 
16- 2004: الهليل والمقاولون العرب  تلقى سباعية 7/3  - ودية - الجبل الاخضر . 
17/ 1948  : الهليل و المريخ 6/2  - كأس أبو العلا - امدرمان . 
18/- 22/10/2003 : الهليل و الترجي التونسي6/0  - دوري ابطال العرب - تونس .
19- 1947 : الهليل و ريدستار (يوغسلافيا) 5/1  - ودية - السودان 
20- 1955 : الهليل و الأهلي المصري 5/4 - ودية - مصر . 
21- 1965 : الهليل و فاشاش المجري 5/1  - ودية - السودان . 
22- 1996 : الهليل و الرجاء المغربي 5/0  - الاندية العربية ابطال الدوري - القاهرة .
 23- 1999: الهليل و الوحدة اليمني 5/3  - الاندية العربية ابطال الدوري - السعودية .
 24- 1999 : الهليل والترجي التونسي 5/0 - دوري ابطال افريقيا - تونس .
 25- 27/8/2000 : الهليل و بلوزداد الجزائري 5/2  - الاندية العربية ابطال الدوري - السعودية . 
26- 2000 : الهليل والفيصلي الاردني 5/0  - الاندية العربية ابطال الدوري - السعودية . 
27- 16/3/2005 : الهليل و الترجي التونسي 5/0  - دوري ابطال افريقيا - تونس . 
28- 2006 : الهليل والرجاء المغربي 5/0 - دوري ابطال العرب - المغرب. 
 29- 2009 : مازيمبى الكنغولى 5 / 2 الهلال - دورى ابطال افريقيا - 
30- المشاركة دي إقتباس من مشاركة دكتور فاضل وله التحية :






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.فاضل
					

نسيت الهليل رئيسو بسب الدين
والهليل لاعبو يرمي شعار المنتخب بالارض
والهليل أول وآخر فريق افريقي يعين له حكام هجين لمبارياته الافريقية





31- قدم لعيبة الهليل في إحدى معسكرات المنتخب القومية مذكرة بعدم اللعب في المنتخب ولم تتم محاستبتهم من قبل الاتحاد ولم تتم مساءلتهم ولم يقل عليهم أحد خونه أو عدم وطنيه 


 ...
حا أجي وأكمل بكرة بإذن الله والي عندو فضائح يجيبها لينا هنا والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا.


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما خليت ليهم حاجة
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*حولا ......
الناس ديل يا تجاني بشتنتهم بشتنة شديدة. 
بالمناسبة .. 
التقيت سعودي في المطعم البناني باديس ابابا وفي الونسة سالته. 
انت بتشجع الهلال السعودي. 
الراجل كرفس وشو وبطنو طمت لمن خفت يطلع المشاوي الاكلها دي وقال لي: 
اعوذ بالله.. انا والله بكره في حياتي فريقين. 
الهلال السعودي والهلال السوداني. 
دول ما عندهم شغلة غير الرشاوي والفساد والسيطرة علي الحكام والاتحاد العام وانا والله بشجع النصر السعودي والمريخ السوداني. 
انتهي كلام السعودي. 
شفت ياحبيب قرف الهلال وصل وين ؟؟ 
اللهم استرنا في الدارين.
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بجيك بي مزاج اس مشغول مع بوست ايهاب 
لكن اصبر لي ما بخلي ليك ليهم صفحه يرقدو عليها 
العندك دا بسيط يا حبيب انا بجيك بالمستندات الرسميه 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*____ مجوز___
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*في انتظارك  كملنا  الصبر  كلو
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ده فريق الفضائح للتربيه الرياضيه


معقول فريق تاريخو كلو فضائح

*

----------


## مزمل عباس

*وبرضو يقولو عليه سيد بلد ههههههههههههه
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## د.فاضل

*نست الهليل رئيسو بسب الدين
والهليل لاعبو يرمي شعار المنتخب بالارض
والهليل أول وآخر فريق افريقي يعين له حكام هجين لمبارياته الافريقية
والهليل مدربه يخلع ........ لجملهير النادي
ولسة نسيت كتير
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ههههههههههههههه

حيجي احمر مكه يضيف صفحات وصفحات للبوست ده

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*والله طبعا انا امس حضرت لقاء فيهو متوكل وهاشم ملاح والشى المضحك انو هاشم ملاح بيقول اللعيبه المعترفين والمدرب المعترف مع انو اللقاء كلوا ميرفت ومتوكل بيقولوا محترف اصلا ماغير منها اتخيلوا ده امين عام الهلال

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ما خليت ليهم حاجة




ههههه وربى أمبارح لما كتبت البوست دا كنت مشغووول شديد وقدامي مية حاجة بس يا ريت نسيت أحجز لي فوق حتة كدا عشان أكب فيها باقي مصائب الصفيراب 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوجالا
					

حولا ......
الناس ديل يا تجاني بشتنتهم بشتنة شديدة. 
بالمناسبة .. 
التقيت سعودي في المطعم البناني باديس ابابا وفي الونسة سالته. 
انت بتشجع الهلال السعودي. 
الراجل كرفس وشو وبطنو طمت لمن خفت يطلع المشاوي الاكلها دي وقال لي: 
اعوذ بالله.. انا والله بكره في حياتي فريقين. 
الهلال السعودي والهلال السوداني. 
دول ما عندهم شغلة غير الرشاوي والفساد والسيطرة علي الحكام والاتحاد العام وانا والله بشجع النصر السعودي والمريخ السوداني. 
انتهي كلام السعودي. 
شفت ياحبيب قرف الهلال وصل وين ؟؟ 
اللهم استرنا في الدارين.




هههههههههههه وربى السعودي دا مفتح شديد
و دا أكيد بيشجع الإتي   


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

بجيك بي مزاج اس مشغول مع بوست ايهاب 
لكن اصبر لي ما بخلي ليك ليهم صفحه يرقدو عليها 
العندك دا بسيط يا حبيب انا بجيك بالمستندات الرسميه 





تمام ومية مية  وفي إنتظارك يا صاحب 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أحمد
					

في انتظارك  كملنا  الصبر  كلو




هههههههههههه أبو احمد بجيك يا صاحب بباقي الفضائح 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

ده فريق الفضائح للتربيه الرياضيه


معقول فريق تاريخو كلو فضائح







لسه كمان يا شيكو ما خفى أعظم أنا نسيت حاجات كتيرة وما ضمنتها البوست الأول لكن كلو بجيبو 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

وبرضو يقولو عليه سيد بلد ههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه يا مزمل يا صديقي سيد لبن شنو ههههههههههههه 
ياخ حتى سيد البلد دي مسروقة مننا تصدق ؟؟
الأستاذ السر قدور عندو قصيدة وأطلق فيها لقب سيد البلد على المريخ 
يقوموا الحرامية ديل حتى اللقب يسرقوهو 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					







يديك العافية يا ود البقعة 


*

----------


## Deimos

*أول شئ وقبل كل حاجة ...

الهليل سمي تيمناً (( تيمناً دي تحتها خطين )) بالفتي الحبشي هلال ساقي الخمر ...

*

----------


## عجب ميدوب

*يااخوانا الخمسة طوالىىىىىىى. سيد البلد ابو خمسة على وزن خمسة نجوم
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.فاضل
					

نست الهليل رئيسو بسب الدين
والهليل لاعبو يرمي شعار المنتخب بالارض
والهليل أول وآخر فريق افريقي يعين له حكام هجين لمبارياته الافريقية
والهليل مدربه يخلع ........ لجملهير النادي
ولسة نسيت كتير




مرحباً يا دكتور فاضل 
وأسمح لي آخد إقتباسك دا وأضيفو فوق للمشاركة حقتى الأولى 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ههههههههههههههه

حيجي احمر مكه يضيف صفحات وصفحات للبوست ده





هههههههههههه شايفو حجز مكان ههههههههههههه 
يلا يا أحمر مكة في إنتظارك 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

والله طبعا انا امس حضرت لقاء فيهو متوكل وهاشم ملاح والشى المضحك انو هاشم ملاح بيقول اللعيبه المعترفين والمدرب المعترف مع انو اللقاء كلوا ميرفت ومتوكل بيقولوا محترف اصلا ماغير منها اتخيلوا ده امين عام الهلال





تعرف يا فراس في يوم ود ملاح دا قال الهلال مشارك في (الكونكاكاف) ههههههههههههههههههههههه أتخيل وكان قاصد الكونفدرالية هههههههههههههههه 
دي عينة الإداريين في الهليل ههههه 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

أول شئ وقبل كل حاجة ...

الهليل سمي تيمناً (( تيمناً دي تحتها خطين )) بالفتي الحبشي هلال ساقي الخمر ...





يا Deimos ممكن الواحد يتوقع أى شئ من بني زرقان 


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ما خليت ليهم حاجة



هااااااااااااااااااااااااا وين يا حبيب دليل قينس زاتو مايحصر فضائحهم
هاك ديل
هليل العرضة أول فريق يتعرض فريق زائر من خارج السودان لمعركة كادت تؤدي بأرواح الأخوة التوانسة في معركة ذات المراتب
الهليل السوداني أول فريق يدفن حمار بأمر الأنطون في استاده

الهلليل السوداني أول فريق يمارس الترهيب والتخويف لزواره من خارج البلاد ( الأهلي المصري ) 
الهليل أول فريق سوداني يجول بلاعبي فريق زائر من خارج البلاد مسافة تساوي اربعة أضعاف المسافة من المطار للفندق ( رحلة الكلاكلة )
الهليل السوداني أول فريق سوداني يتهم لاعبيه بالتواطؤ في مباريات الند ( اتهام عمر بخيت في مباراة الضباح ايداهور ) + ( اتهام كلتشي في آخر مباراة له مع الهليل ) + 
الهلليل السوداني أول فريق سوداني يهرب من مباراة أياب خارجية في دورة قارية ضد وفاق سطيف
الهليل السوداني أول فريق يضم في كشفه لاعب بصفة مشلت محترف ( علاء الدين ) لكمات مصعب ولكمة لاعب النيل ولكمة لاعب هلال كادقلي
الهليل السوداني أول فريق سوداني يدخل مصطلح ( ماسورة ) للاعبه افياني > ماسورة يعني لاعب لا يفقه في كرة القدم 
الهلليل السوداني أول فريق سوداني ينسحب من استلام ميداليات وصافة دورة معتمدة


ألحقني ياقينس كمل الباقي


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الهلليل أول فريق سوداني يقول رئيسه أنه أعطي لاعبيه ثلاثة أثلاث مستحقاتهم و يعدهم بالباقي ( عشان ما يضحكوا فينا ناس قوقل ديل رئيس الهلال دا السوداني الوحيد فقط ما بيعرف رياضيات ) 
اشهر علماء الرياضيات قال الزول دا قاصد أنه الباقي الصفر الدولي الكبير ودي طبعاً نظرة بعيدة للرئيس

*

----------


## مناوي

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

هلال ساقي الخمر 




وحبشي كمااااااااااااااااااان .!

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هههههااية
الهلليل أول فريق تدربه أنبوبة غاز

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

بجيك بي مزاج اس مشغول مع بوست ايهاب 
لكن اصبر لي ما بخلي ليك ليهم صفحه يرقدو عليها 
العندك دا بسيط يا حبيب انا بجيك بالمستندات الرسميه 






يا شاب في إنتظارك 

*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*الهليل ضلع اعوج
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مزمل عباس
					

وبرضو يقولو عليه سيد بلد ههههههههههههه



شيخ مزمل 
لاحوله سبحان من يحي العظام وهى رميم
خبرك وعلومك ووليداتك 
والله ليك وحشه شديده ياراجل 
وين فى رفاعه ولا الحصاحيصا 
ادينا خبرك ياراجل
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الحمد لله الذي فك قيدي منذ عيد الضحي ونسأل الله ان يكون هذا العام عام كاسات ومتواليات وبمناسبة فضائح الهلال فسوف اسرد لكم ماجاء في صحيفة قديمة رد فيها الأستاذ عبده قابل علي هلالي يدعي ود مالك الذي تطاول علي المريخ وقال ان ليس هناك فريق استطاع ان يحرز كل كاسات الموسم غير الهلال فجاء رد عبده قابل كالآتي :في عام 1962 وهو عام المتواليات التمانية في هذا العام احرز المريخ كل الكاسات المطروحة وكانت كالتالي :1-الفوز ببطولة كاس السودان يوم الجمعة16/3/1962  2-فاز بكاس افتتاح الموردة بفوزه علي الهلال 1/0احرز الهدف خوجلي الصغيرالثلاثاء15/5/1962  3-فاز بكاس الدوق هررعند هزيمته للهلال 2/0سجلها ماجد محمد عثمان (ابوجنزير)الخميس 31/5/1962  4-فاز المريخ بنهائي كاس رمضان بفوزه علي الهلال 3/0سجل ماجد هدفين وهدف زيدانالأحد 7/10/1962   5-فاز ببطولة دوري العاصمة بعد هزيمته للهلال في المباراة الأخيرة 2/1 سجل الأهداف ماجد هدف وبرعي هدف وذلك يوم الأحد 9/9/1962   6-فاز المريخ علي الهلال في نفس الموسم 3/1في مناسبة افتتاح اضاءة استاد الخرطوم سجل الأهداف ماجد هدفين وبرعي هدف وسجل هدف الهلال حبشي  كل هذه الكاسات فاز بها المريخ في سنة واحدة وخلال 7 شهور فقط وقد واجه فيها الهلال وجها لوجه وهل هناك فريق سوف يحطم مثل هذا الرقم اللهم الا المريخ نفسه فهذه كاساتنا ونقول للجلافيط كما قال الفرزدق لجرير *****ا}اؤلئك آبائي  فجئني بمثلهم اذا جمعتنا ياجرير المجامع 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

للتذكير ... 
...
وسأعود لكم يا صحاب والتحيه لكل من مر من هنا 

*

----------


## مرهف

*هع
تجاني والتوثيق الشامل
البوست دة ذكرني المشاهير الله يرحمها ويغفر ليها
...
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

هع
تجاني والتوثيق الشامل
البوست دة ذكرني المشاهير الله يرحمها ويغفر ليها
...





حا أجيكم يا صحاب فرداً فرداً حتى سيظل البوست عالياً بإذن واحد أحد و أسمحوا لي قبل أعود للرد عليكم  أنتهز الفرصة دي و أشكر الأصدقاء كسلاوي وعبد القادر لأنهما أستجابا  لطلب نقل البوست من الارشيف 
فلهما وللادارة كامل الشكر والتقدير والتحية  

شكراً عميقاً يا صحاب 

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*مازالوا يسبون المريخ منذ مباراة الوحدات الأردني الذي يشبههم في معاملة الضيوف ويطلقون كلمة ابوسبعة ونحن الآن نقوليهم ابوسبعات 
*

----------


## mosa2000

*حاصروهم  بضائحهم  حتى  يعلم  الغاشي  والداني  مع  أية  فئة  من  الناس  هو  ينتمي  

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اولا نبدا بمواقع ((غزوات)) الهلافيت عبر التاريخ :


نبدا باخر موقعه حتي يتسني للاخوة الفهم :
غزوة ذات البراطيش 
والتي استخدم فيها جمهور الهلافيت كل الاسلحه البرطوشيه (( الجزم الشباشب والشباطه والسنفجات او الزنوبه والتمر تخلي الخ...))
وقد ابلت فيها جماهير الشماسه والرجرجه والدهماء كل انواع رفع الاحذيه في وجوه ساداتهم وكبرائهم


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لكن خلوني اضحك شوية وبعدها انزلها ليكم باقي الغزوات 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*&feature=player_embedded

موقعـــة ذات الهياثــم :
ومعني بها الحوار الضجة ، وقد دار رحى المعركة على سوح صحيفة دبيب البلد ، ومن تداعياتها تعليق صدور الصحيفة إلى أجل غير مسمى وهي التي هتفت فيها جماهير الهلال هيثم سيدك يا برير .
والله دي صدقوا فيها فعلا هيثم سيد سيدهم مش هم سيدهم البرير 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*فوائد غزوة ذات الهياثم :

بها شعارات متنوعة من الغضب  


الهتافات
الشعب يريد اسقاط البرير هيثم سيدك يا برير  الطير الطير ولا البرير 
ما دايرين سباب الدين باي باي غاريزتو  
باي باي ابوشامة و حمد كمال
 اطلع برة يا برير

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*موضوع الخمسات والستات والسبعات دا عاز ليه ورقة وقلم 



*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غزوة حي المورده :
هذه الغزوه كانت في يـوم الأثنين 28 / 11 / 1966 والتي استشهد فيها فطاحلة الهلافيت وجلافيطهم 
ومني فيها الهلافيت باخذ سبعه اهداف حارقه 
الحارس في الشـوط الأول 
اسـمو ( فيصـل ) ودا أخـد أربعـة أقـوان وطلـع 

وفـي الشـوط التانـي دخـل حارس اسـمو ( الرشـيد)
ودا أخـد تلاتة أهداف وطلـع ..

أمـا الدفـاع فلم يذكر ، لكن هذه العبارة الاتيه سوف تهري فشفاشهم 






			
				( ...وتـألـق أحمـد سـالم اللاعـب الفنان الذي
مـر فـي دفـا الهـلال كمـا تمـر السـكينة على التورتة )
			
		



*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غزوات الكذب والتذوير هذه كثيره وليس لها عد لكن 
سوف اذكر اكثر واحده بتحرقهم لانها لديها ارتباط بالماضي القريب 
 عام انقضت على السيناريو الذى رسمة صحفيى الضلال لتخدير جمهورهم المغلوب على امره .. 1987 نهائى الابطال مع الاهلى القاهرى .. هزيمة بهدفين دون مقابل ( و اعلامهم الضال دائما ما يركز على هدف و ليس اثنين لايهام جمهوره ان الهزيمة كانت بهدف بسبب الحكم ) المهم .. لتخدير جمهورهم و ايجاد شماعات للهزيمة تمخض ذهنهم الدنىء عن السناريو التالى.. قام الاهلى القاهرى بشراء ذمة الحكم المغربى لاراش بمبلغ 10 الف دولار ( تخيلوا هذا المبلغ سنة 1987) و بالتالى ساهم فى هزيمتهم و نقض هدفا و لاضافة بعض التوم و الشمار اضافوا انه بعد المباراة قام المصريون بخداع الحكم عند مغادرته و ذلك بسؤاله عن المبلغ الذى بحوزته ( اقرار ) و تبين انه خارج بحوزته 10 الف دولار فقاموا بمصادرتها لانه عند الدخول وقع اقرار ليس به هذا المبلغ .. بمعنى ان المصريين اعطوه باليمين و اخذوها بالشمال ( غشوهو يعنى) و نالوا مبتغاهم بالفوز ...

- 25 عاما و اعلامهم و جمهورهم يعيش نفس التيه و الانحطاط و الغباء الا من رحم ربى ... 25 عاما و اعلامهم يعبث بعقول جمهورهم و يجتهد فى ايجاد انوع اصناف المخدرات التى تشغل جمهوره عن الغاية الاساسيه من كرة القدم و احتمالاتها الثلاث ... الا يكفى الاعتراف بالهزيمة و العمل على تجاوزها و توضيح ذلك لجمهورك ؟؟

- الان نرى نفس الحقنه و نفس الاعلام يمارس ما تعود عليه من تخدير و يعيد التاريخ نفس السيناريو مع اضافة نوعبه مختلفه من البهارات لمواكبة العصر ..سامسونج و لابتوب .. و لكن اهملوا نقطه مهمه من السيناريو السابق وهو مصادرة المبلغ عند الخروج لا... مع العلم ان بينهم من لم يحضر تلك الفتره و لكن الظاهر الجينات ليها اثر و العرق دساس ...و نفس الجمهور يصدق و ينصرف عن الواقع وهو هزيمتهم بالثلاث و ضياع 4 انفرادات اضمن من ضربات الجزاء كادت توردهم مورد الهلاك لو احسن رماتنا استغلالها .. لماذا لا يناقشون امر هذه الانفرادات و كيف حدثت ام ان الامر يناقش اذا سجلت اهداف ؟؟الحقيقه اذا سجلت اهداف لما قرانا هذه الهرطقه التى تكتب الان.

- معلومة اخرى بخصوص 1987 .. عقب المباراة باسبوعين تجدد اللقاء فى الامارات (دبى) و قبل المباراة طفق اعلامهم بالقول انهم سيثبتون فى هذه المباراة انهم الاجدر و ان الحكم ساعد الاهلى وهو مرتشى ... لعبت المباراة و ايضا انهزموا 2/0 و طبقت الحناء لهم. .. وهذه المباراة لا يذكرونها نهاااااااااائيا .

حضرنا تلك المباراة و شاهدنا عويلهم و بكاؤهم فالهدف الأول أحرزه ظهيرهم الأيمن ( الثعلب) في المقص الأيسر للحارس ( يور) و الهدف الثاني أحرزه أيمن شوقي وقبل الهدف الثاني أحرز ( وليد طاشين) هدفاً مزعوماً و لكن ما هو سيناريو هدف الجلفوط المزعوم؟ قبل وصول الكرة كان هناك فاول صفر عليه الحكم و لاعبهم لم يصدق أنه وحده فاحرز الهدف بعد الصافرة.
بعدها باسبوعين كان لقاء الأمارات على كاس الليلة الواحدة و الذي أحرزه المريخ في العام السابق و ذهبوا يمنون النفس بالكاس و صرح مدرب الأهلي يومها بأنه سيهزم الجلفوط بنفس السيناريو و النتيجة و قد كان و قد شيعتهم الجالية هناك باللعنات وقالت أنهم شوهو السمعة الطيبة التي تركها المريخ حينما انتزع الكاس من الزمالك المدجج بالنجوم
الجلافيط لا يتغيرون مهما تغير الزمان و المكان فقد جُبلوا على الكذب و الغش و الخداع و التزوير و الفساد منذ 83 عام عمر الصفر الدولي



*

----------


## احمر مكة

*







*

----------


## احمر مكة

*  ذاكره لاعلام الهلافيت 

في موسم 99 - 2000 تجرع الهلال 8 هزائم وهو اكبر رقم من الهزائم في تاريخ الناديين .. 
وكان قد سبقه برقم آخر هو 7 هزائم خلال موسم 96 - 97 .. 

اما المريخ فاكبر عدد من الهزائم تلقاها في الممتاز هو 6 فقط في الموسم2003.. و لكنه لم يخسر الى الان 8 مرات في بطولة واحدة وهو الرقم القياسي المسجل باسم هلفوت حي جهنم بالعرضة شمال .
الهلال ينجو من الهبوط للثانية في موسم 67-1968 

جاء ترتيب الهلال خامسا في الدوري و هبط فريق توتي للدرجة الثانية في دوري الخرطوم من مجموع 8 اندية و كان الفارق فقط 3 نقاط و كان الهلال مهددا بالهبوط حتى الاسابيع الاخيرة من الدوري و كان يدرب الفريق اليوغسلافي الشهير استاروستا ...في ما كان يعرف بالعصر الذهبي للهلال !!!!!!!
ومواصلة الي غزوات اعلامهم الكذوب ..




*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غزوة  ذات الفللي السطيفات او الاسكيب الكبييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  :
وهو ما اصطلح على تسميته بالهروب العظيم (The Great Escape) وفيها فقد آثروا السلامة بالهرب من لقاء الرد في الجزائر بعد أن مني فريقهم بهزيمة منكرة على عتبة الدار وامام سيد قومهم الربراب الذي استخدم الذكاء ولازاه بالفرار غزوة رد الاعتبار التي يلوكنها لبانه وحتي الان لا يعلم فريق وفاق اسطيف لما هرب الهلافيت  . 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غزوة ذات البلنجه او البونيه الخاطفيه :
وهي عندما تعادل فريقهم مع اشليف الجزائري في المعبره واراد البرير ليتحدث مع الحكم عن موضوع التحت التربيزة لكن الحيمودي رفض فقام تايسون بصرف المعلوم له والتي قال فيها احد موظفي الاتحاد اللمين اتخارج


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*



غزوة ذات الشكاوي والمحاكم والنيابات 
وهي اللجو الي المحاكم في اتهام بعضهم والتحرش والتربص وتقديم الشكاوي فيما بينهم وهي من اهم المعارك في العصر الحديث حيث لها اسباب خفيه وهي ان مدرب الفريق عــــــــــــــــــــــــزرة بملص الاندر وير لهم وبي صراحه فيها اهانه ما بعدها اهانه لجمهور الشماسه 







*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غزوة  ذات الهنفــدة :
وهي المبارأة التأريخية التي إنهزم فيها الهلال بالتسعة من الهونفيد المجري ، كما نقض له الحكم أربعة أهداف صحيحة ، مما اعتبرت أكبر هزيمة لفريق سوداني أمام فريق أجنبي داخل السودان .. تبادل إحراز الأهداف بوشكش وكوتشيش وبوجيك وتسيبور وهديكوتي ، كما شهدت المبارأة محاولة شغب لإيقاف مد الأهداف التي أمطروا بها شباكهم . يجدر التنويه أن الزعيم كان قد وقف أمام الهونفيد وقفة كبيرة لتنتهي المبارأة 5/3 ويشيد بها الهنغاريون .
كما ايضاً نال فريقهم ذات الرقم في خارج الديار من سان جورج الحبشي بهذا الرقم 
يعني اكبر هزيمه نالها الهلافيت كابر رقم قياسي سوداني داخل وخارج الديار وهي لحكمه يعلمها الله 9 اهداف 
وهي موقعه لا يعلمها الكثير فيظن الناس ان الهزيمه من مازيمبي هي اكبر هزيمه لهم وهذا ليس صحيح كما تضحده الغزوه اعلاه


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غزوة ذات التربسـة :
وهي الموقعة التي مني الزريباب فيها بهزيمة تأريخية من الترجي التونسي قوامها خمسة أهداف ، منها ثلاثة في بضعة دقائق .. وعن أحداثها يقول الفنان كمال ترباس (غريبة والله .. مشيت أشرب موية بس ولما جيت لقيتها بقت خمسة) .

وهي غزوة في التاريخ القريب العاجل 
وبعدها قلب ترباس الي مريخابي 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غزوة ذات البمبنة :
رحم الله مهاجم المريخ صلاح الأمين -الذي كان بتسجيله هدف المبارأة الوحيد –السبب المباشر في إندلاع موقعة البمبان ..وجدير بالتنويه هنا أن شغب الجمهور الأزرق كان هو السبب المباشر لقيام الشرطة بتفريقهم بالبمبان كأول سابقة في تأريخ الكرة السودانية ، وكأني بلسان حال الشرطة يقول (الرش للرش).


*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*​يا اخوانا كفاهم الناس ديل خلو ليهم جمبة يرقدو عليها
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ام الغزوات ((((معركة  دولة  مازيمبي)))) :
وهذه المعركه كنت فيها حضوراً باستاد الهلال وبعدها سميت باحمر مازيمبي 
ومن ذلك الزمن احببت مازيمبي ومن كثرة حبي له اطلقت علي سامرين ومرهف 
احمر مازيمبي 
وفي هذه الموقعة خسرت الزريبة أمام مازيمبي بالخمسة في عقر الدار وأمام الأنصار .
وفي هذه المعركه بكيت ونحت وشعللت النار في استاد الهلال وقلت ليهم عندهم سفلي اقوي من حقنا 
قلت ليهم في الكوره دي عملوا لينا عمل 
كما اقترح ان نعمل لها ذكري وحوليه تسمي الحوليه الكنغوليه المازيمبيه لصحابها لشيخ طريقتها  امبوتو


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*

غايتو يا بدر الدين وربى انا مت من الضحك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه لوووووووووووووووووول 

ههههههههههههههههههههه 



*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غزوة ذات السخريه  :
وهي منتشرة في قبيلة الازريقاب بكثره حيث هولاء يسخرون من بعضهم ويتندرون فيها بصوره مقززه 
حيث سخر الرئيس القادم من احد اعضاء مجلي الهلال الحال وقال جاء لابس لبس علي الله  
قال لمقدم البرنامج في اداري في نادي الهلال يجنا لابس لبس علي الله بلاي دا اداري 





*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					



غايتو يا بدر الدين وربى انا مت من الضحك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه لوووووووووووووووووول 

ههههههههههههههههههههه 






اس دي الغزوات بس 
وامال لما اجيك بالفضائح التانيه الحل بكون كيف 
....
لس الغريق قدام شغل تقيل 
واديهم ليك فضائح 2 و12 والصوي وغابيتو 
وغيرها من الفضائح والمنشطات وغيرها من الاشياء التي تقض مضاجعهم 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

​يا اخوانا كفاهم الناس ديل خلو ليهم جمبة يرقدو عليها



لسه عليهم عشان البوست دا يبقي مرجع ليهم 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غزوة ذات السخريه  :
وهي منتشرة في قبيلة الازريقاب بكثره حيث هولاء يسخرون من بعضهم ويتندرون فيها بصوره مقززه 
حيث سخر الرئيس القادم من احد اعضاء مجلي الهلال الحال وقال جاء لابس لبس علي الله  
قال لمقدم البرنامج في اداري في نادي الهلال يجنا لابس لبس علي الله بلاي دا اداري 








ههههههههههههههههههها
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*غزوة التنابذ بالالقاب :
وهي اطلاق الالقاب علي بعضهم ونذكر منها معركة سباب الدين لصاحبها الربراب صلاح ضد تايسون
 ومعركة ذات الاسماءوالالقاب  الشماسه والرجرجه والدهماء لصحابها تايسون بن البرير 



*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
عليك دينك يا بدر الدين أردم (بالحتة اللي فيها الحديدة ) ههههههههههههههههه 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					


عليك دينك يا بدر الدين أردم (بالحتة اللي فيها الحديدة ) ههههههههههههههههه 






لسه والله ردم من امو بس 
اليوم اكتفي بهذا القدر عشان اشرك في بقية المواضيع 
بس بكره زي المواعيد دي بجك ب نمره 4
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*جنس فضائح
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*والله ما خليتوا حاجة 
الله يديكم العافية
أطالب الإدارة بشدة بتثبيت هذا البوست الرااااااااااائع..
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ضربة مرمي / الأرباب صلاح إدريس

الاحتساب وواجبه
{ في كل اثنين قادمة اعود اليما اثرته في كل اثنين الاخيرة فأثار اخاً  وصديقاً اثيراً عندي فجاءني بما لم تحتمله هذه المساحة لكن الامر يبقى  مهماً وجاذباً لان تفرد له المساحات حيث ان التاريخ يحتاجالكتابة لا  المشافهة التي يضيع في خضم الرواة وآفاتهم.
{ كنت قبل اسابيع قليلة قد رجوتالسلطة التي لا املك لها غير الرجاء، ان  تترك ود البرير وتمامته ان يستمروا حتى يأتي وقت الجمعية العمومية التي  تملك من اساليب المحاسبة والمواجهة ما لا يتيحه، بل على العكس يقتله،  التعيين فكم من مجلس جاء ديمقراطياً وذهب به التعيين فحرم القاعدة من  محاسبة المجلس الموءود وبالطبع فإن مجلس التعيين وبالاحرى لجان التسيير،  اعتدنا الا نحاسبها اذ ان امر محاسبتها قد ترك للسلطة التي جاءت بها.
{ هناك فترة تسجيلات قادمة اريد ان ارى ماذا سيفعل ود البرير، وبقية مجلس  البقايا ازاءها فلعلها تكون فترة لتوحيد كل شتات الهلال فلعل المعارضة  الهلالية والتي انا واحد منها، تعود صاغرة مؤيدةلود البرير الذي سيكون قد  قام،لوحده، بمواجهة نفقات التسجيلات والتي سيكون على رأس انجازاتها فيها  اعادة تسجيل النجوم كاريكا ومساوي و………. الارباب.
{ نريد للجمعية العمومية ان تأتي لنرى كيف ابتأس حال الهلال فسيجلس يومها رئيسا لتلك الجمعية، ان سمحت السلطاتباستمرار مجلس البقايا الهلالي، ود البرير ولا ندري كيف يكون حاله ومقاله وردود افعاله والاسئلة تنتاشه من كل حدب وصوب.
{ لن يسأله احد عن سب الدين ولا سب اعراض الناس ولا لكمة الحكم الجزائري ولا عما جرى في مباراة الهلال والموردة الشهيرة التي كان الحكم سبت لبرادو حكما لها ولا … »بلاش دي« لنتركها لجلسة مغلقة.
{ ولكن الاسئلة ستكون عن »انت عسكري بس« التي تلفظ بها ود الاسرة الكبيرة للاخ الصحافي النابه الاستاذ ايمن كبوش.
{ ولود البرير الحق في اختيار معاركه وخصومه ولكن عليه ان يعلم بأنه وما  دام قد قبل ما اختاره له كاروري ومن معه فأصبح رئيسا لنادي الهلال فعليه ان  يتأدب بأدب الهلال وان يرتفع لمستوى رئاسة الهلال فلا يكون سباباً ولعاناً  و»لكاماً«.
{ بالطبع لن يسأله احد، الا انيكون محتسباً ماهي اللعبة و المنقصة في العسكرية  ؟؟ وأي عسكري هذه التي تريد ان تلعن بها احداً من ابناء البلد ؟ وكيف يأتي  ذلك في وقت يقوم فيهالهلال بالعمل على جمع الدعموالتبرعات للقوات المسلحة ؟  لاتقل يا ود البرير بأنك تقصد عسكرياً آخر !! المباحث مثلاً !!!
{ لن تأتي الجمعية القادمة بمثل هذا السؤال لأن المعني هو الأخ الاستاذ  ايمن كبوش والذي لا اعتقد انه عضو من اعضاء الجمعية ولكن لا استبعد ان يقدم  السؤال احد الاهلة المحتسبين وستبقى الاسئلة الساخنةالأخرى.. الدكاكين.. والخروج عن مواريث الهلال بشطب هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين.. ونقطة اخيرة تثير سؤالاً كبيراً عن المحرشين.. وأهو كله احتساب.. وواجب الاحتساب.








مقال الأرباب دا مهم شديد ... 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اولا نبدا بمواقع ((غزوات)) الهلافيت عبر التاريخ :


نبدا باخر موقعه حتي يتسني للاخوة الفهم :
غزوة ذات البراطيش 
والتي استخدم فيها جمهور الهلافيت كل الاسلحه البرطوشيه (( الجزم الشباشب والشباطه والسنفجات او الزنوبه والتمر تخلي الخ...))
وقد ابلت فيها جماهير الشماسه والرجرجه والدهماء كل انواع رفع الاحذيه في وجوه ساداتهم وكبرائهم











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

&feature=player_embedded

موقعـــة ذات الهياثــم :
ومعني بها الحوار الضجة ، وقد دار رحى المعركة على سوح صحيفة دبيب البلد ، ومن تداعياتها تعليق صدور الصحيفة إلى أجل غير مسمى وهي التي هتفت فيها جماهير الهلال هيثم سيدك يا برير .
والله دي صدقوا فيها فعلا هيثم سيد سيدهم مش هم سيدهم البرير 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

فوائد غزوة ذات الهياثم :

بها شعارات متنوعة من الغضب  


الهتافات
الشعب يريد اسقاط البرير هيثم سيدك يا برير  الطير الطير ولا البرير 
ما دايرين سباب الدين باي باي غاريزتو  
باي باي ابوشامة و حمد كمال
 اطلع برة يا برير










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غزوة حي المورده :
هذه الغزوه كانت في يـوم الأثنين 28 / 11 / 1966 والتي استشهد فيها فطاحلة الهلافيت وجلافيطهم 
ومني فيها الهلافيت باخذ سبعه اهداف حارقه 
الحارس في الشـوط الأول 
اسـمو ( فيصـل ) ودا أخـد أربعـة أقـوان وطلـع 

وفـي الشـوط التانـي دخـل حارس اسـمو ( الرشـيد)
ودا أخـد تلاتة أهداف وطلـع ..

أمـا الدفـاع فلم يذكر ، لكن هذه العبارة الاتيه سوف تهري فشفاشهم 












 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غزوات الكذب والتذوير هذه كثيره وليس لها عد لكن 
سوف اذكر اكثر واحده بتحرقهم لانها لديها ارتباط بالماضي القريب 
 عام انقضت على السيناريو الذى رسمة صحفيى الضلال لتخدير جمهورهم المغلوب على امره .. 1987 نهائى الابطال مع الاهلى القاهرى .. هزيمة بهدفين دون مقابل ( و اعلامهم الضال دائما ما يركز على هدف و ليس اثنين لايهام جمهوره ان الهزيمة كانت بهدف بسبب الحكم ) المهم .. لتخدير جمهورهم و ايجاد شماعات للهزيمة تمخض ذهنهم الدنىء عن السناريو التالى.. قام الاهلى القاهرى بشراء ذمة الحكم المغربى لاراش بمبلغ 10 الف دولار ( تخيلوا هذا المبلغ سنة 1987) و بالتالى ساهم فى هزيمتهم و نقض هدفا و لاضافة بعض التوم و الشمار اضافوا انه بعد المباراة قام المصريون بخداع الحكم عند مغادرته و ذلك بسؤاله عن المبلغ الذى بحوزته ( اقرار ) و تبين انه خارج بحوزته 10 الف دولار فقاموا بمصادرتها لانه عند الدخول وقع اقرار ليس به هذا المبلغ .. بمعنى ان المصريين اعطوه باليمين و اخذوها بالشمال ( غشوهو يعنى) و نالوا مبتغاهم بالفوز ...

- 25 عاما و اعلامهم و جمهورهم يعيش نفس التيه و الانحطاط و الغباء الا من رحم ربى ... 25 عاما و اعلامهم يعبث بعقول جمهورهم و يجتهد فى ايجاد انوع اصناف المخدرات التى تشغل جمهوره عن الغاية الاساسيه من كرة القدم و احتمالاتها الثلاث ... الا يكفى الاعتراف بالهزيمة و العمل على تجاوزها و توضيح ذلك لجمهورك ؟؟

- الان نرى نفس الحقنه و نفس الاعلام يمارس ما تعود عليه من تخدير و يعيد التاريخ نفس السيناريو مع اضافة نوعبه مختلفه من البهارات لمواكبة العصر ..سامسونج و لابتوب .. و لكن اهملوا نقطه مهمه من السيناريو السابق وهو مصادرة المبلغ عند الخروج لا... مع العلم ان بينهم من لم يحضر تلك الفتره و لكن الظاهر الجينات ليها اثر و العرق دساس ...و نفس الجمهور يصدق و ينصرف عن الواقع وهو هزيمتهم بالثلاث و ضياع 4 انفرادات اضمن من ضربات الجزاء كادت توردهم مورد الهلاك لو احسن رماتنا استغلالها .. لماذا لا يناقشون امر هذه الانفرادات و كيف حدثت ام ان الامر يناقش اذا سجلت اهداف ؟؟الحقيقه اذا سجلت اهداف لما قرانا هذه الهرطقه التى تكتب الان.

- معلومة اخرى بخصوص 1987 .. عقب المباراة باسبوعين تجدد اللقاء فى الامارات (دبى) و قبل المباراة طفق اعلامهم بالقول انهم سيثبتون فى هذه المباراة انهم الاجدر و ان الحكم ساعد الاهلى وهو مرتشى ... لعبت المباراة و ايضا انهزموا 2/0 و طبقت الحناء لهم. .. وهذه المباراة لا يذكرونها نهاااااااااائيا .

حضرنا تلك المباراة و شاهدنا عويلهم و بكاؤهم فالهدف الأول أحرزه ظهيرهم الأيمن ( الثعلب) في المقص الأيسر للحارس ( يور) و الهدف الثاني أحرزه أيمن شوقي وقبل الهدف الثاني أحرز ( وليد طاشين) هدفاً مزعوماً و لكن ما هو سيناريو هدف الجلفوط المزعوم؟ قبل وصول الكرة كان هناك فاول صفر عليه الحكم و لاعبهم لم يصدق أنه وحده فاحرز الهدف بعد الصافرة.
بعدها باسبوعين كان لقاء الأمارات على كاس الليلة الواحدة و الذي أحرزه المريخ في العام السابق و ذهبوا يمنون النفس بالكاس و صرح مدرب الأهلي يومها بأنه سيهزم الجلفوط بنفس السيناريو و النتيجة و قد كان و قد شيعتهم الجالية هناك باللعنات وقالت أنهم شوهو السمعة الطيبة التي تركها المريخ حينما انتزع الكاس من الزمالك المدجج بالنجوم
الجلافيط لا يتغيرون مهما تغير الزمان و المكان فقد جُبلوا على الكذب و الغش و الخداع و التزوير و الفساد منذ 83 عام عمر الصفر الدولي












 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					


















 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

  ذاكره لاعلام الهلافيت 

في موسم 99 - 2000 تجرع الهلال 8 هزائم وهو اكبر رقم من الهزائم في تاريخ الناديين .. 
وكان قد سبقه برقم آخر هو 7 هزائم خلال موسم 96 - 97 .. 

اما المريخ فاكبر عدد من الهزائم تلقاها في الممتاز هو 6 فقط في الموسم2003.. و لكنه لم يخسر الى الان 8 مرات في بطولة واحدة وهو الرقم القياسي المسجل باسم هلفوت حي جهنم بالعرضة شمال .
الهلال ينجو من الهبوط للثانية في موسم 67-1968 

جاء ترتيب الهلال خامسا في الدوري و هبط فريق توتي للدرجة الثانية في دوري الخرطوم من مجموع 8 اندية و كان الفارق فقط 3 نقاط و كان الهلال مهددا بالهبوط حتى الاسابيع الاخيرة من الدوري و كان يدرب الفريق اليوغسلافي الشهير استاروستا ...في ما كان يعرف بالعصر الذهبي للهلال !!!!!!!
ومواصلة الي غزوات اعلامهم الكذوب ..













 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غزوة  ذات الفللي السطيفات او الاسكيب الكبييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  :
وهو ما اصطلح على تسميته بالهروب العظيم (The Great Escape) وفيها فقد آثروا السلامة بالهرب من لقاء الرد في الجزائر بعد أن مني فريقهم بهزيمة منكرة على عتبة الدار وامام سيد قومهم الربراب الذي استخدم الذكاء ولازاه بالفرار غزوة رد الاعتبار التي يلوكنها لبانه وحتي الان لا يعلم فريق وفاق اسطيف لما هرب الهلافيت  . 











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غزوة ذات البلنجه او البونيه الخاطفيه :
وهي عندما تعادل فريقهم مع اشليف الجزائري في المعبره واراد البرير ليتحدث مع الحكم عن موضوع التحت التربيزة لكن الحيمودي رفض فقام تايسون بصرف المعلوم له والتي قال فيها احد موظفي الاتحاد اللمين اتخارج











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					





غزوة ذات الشكاوي والمحاكم والنيابات 
وهي اللجو الي المحاكم في اتهام بعضهم والتحرش والتربص وتقديم الشكاوي فيما بينهم وهي من اهم المعارك في العصر الحديث حيث لها اسباب خفيه وهي ان مدرب الفريق عــــــــــــــــــــــــزرة بملص الاندر وير لهم وبي صراحه فيها اهانه ما بعدها اهانه لجمهور الشماسه 
















 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غزوة  ذات الهنفــدة :
وهي المبارأة التأريخية التي إنهزم فيها الهلال بالتسعة من الهونفيد المجري ، كما نقض له الحكم أربعة أهداف صحيحة ، مما اعتبرت أكبر هزيمة لفريق سوداني أمام فريق أجنبي داخل السودان .. تبادل إحراز الأهداف بوشكش وكوتشيش وبوجيك وتسيبور وهديكوتي ، كما شهدت المبارأة محاولة شغب لإيقاف مد الأهداف التي أمطروا بها شباكهم . يجدر التنويه أن الزعيم كان قد وقف أمام الهونفيد وقفة كبيرة لتنتهي المبارأة 5/3 ويشيد بها الهنغاريون .
كما ايضاً نال فريقهم ذات الرقم في خارج الديار من سان جورج الحبشي بهذا الرقم 
يعني اكبر هزيمه نالها الهلافيت كابر رقم قياسي سوداني داخل وخارج الديار وهي لحكمه يعلمها الله 9 اهداف 
وهي موقعه لا يعلمها الكثير فيظن الناس ان الهزيمه من مازيمبي هي اكبر هزيمه لهم وهذا ليس صحيح كما تضحده الغزوه اعلاه











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غزوة ذات التربسـة :
وهي الموقعة التي مني الزريباب فيها بهزيمة تأريخية من الترجي التونسي قوامها خمسة أهداف ، منها ثلاثة في بضعة دقائق .. وعن أحداثها يقول الفنان كمال ترباس (غريبة والله .. مشيت أشرب موية بس ولما جيت لقيتها بقت خمسة) .

وهي غزوة في التاريخ القريب العاجل 
وبعدها قلب ترباس الي مريخابي 










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غزوة ذات البمبنة :
رحم الله مهاجم المريخ صلاح الأمين -الذي كان بتسجيله هدف المبارأة الوحيد –السبب المباشر في إندلاع موقعة البمبان ..وجدير بالتنويه هنا أن شغب الجمهور الأزرق كان هو السبب المباشر لقيام الشرطة بتفريقهم بالبمبان كأول سابقة في تأريخ الكرة السودانية ، وكأني بلسان حال الشرطة يقول (الرش للرش).











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ام الغزوات ((((معركة  دولة  مازيمبي)))) :
وهذه المعركه كنت فيها حضوراً باستاد الهلال وبعدها سميت باحمر مازيمبي 
ومن ذلك الزمن احببت مازيمبي ومن كثرة حبي له اطلقت علي سامرين ومرهف 
احمر مازيمبي 
وفي هذه الموقعة خسرت الزريبة أمام مازيمبي بالخمسة في عقر الدار وأمام الأنصار .
وفي هذه المعركه بكيت ونحت وشعللت النار في استاد الهلال وقلت ليهم عندهم سفلي اقوي من حقنا 
قلت ليهم في الكوره دي عملوا لينا عمل 
كما اقترح ان نعمل لها ذكري وحوليه تسمي الحوليه الكنغوليه المازيمبيه لصحابها لشيخ طريقتها  امبوتو











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غزوة ذات السخريه  :
وهي منتشرة في قبيلة الازريقاب بكثره حيث هولاء يسخرون من بعضهم ويتندرون فيها بصوره مقززه 
حيث سخر الرئيس القادم من احد اعضاء مجلي الهلال الحال وقال جاء لابس لبس علي الله  
قال لمقدم البرنامج في اداري في نادي الهلال يجنا لابس لبس علي الله بلاي دا اداري 














 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

غزوة التنابذ بالالقاب :
وهي اطلاق الالقاب علي بعضهم ونذكر منها معركة سباب الدين لصاحبها الربراب صلاح ضد تايسون
 ومعركة ذات الاسماءوالالقاب  الشماسه والرجرجه والدهماء لصحابها تايسون بن البرير 









يوم شكرك يا بدر الدين ما يجي ان شاء الله ...

غايتو اللى عايز ينتهي من زول يمسكك فى رقبتو   ههههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

هااااااااااااااااااااااااا وين يا حبيب دليل قينس زاتو مايحصر فضائحهم
هاك ديل
هليل العرضة أول فريق يتعرض فريق زائر من خارج السودان لمعركة كادت تؤدي بأرواح الأخوة التوانسة في معركة ذات المراتب
الهليل السوداني أول فريق يدفن حمار بأمر الأنطون في استاده

الهلليل السوداني أول فريق يمارس الترهيب والتخويف لزواره من خارج البلاد ( الأهلي المصري ) 
الهليل أول فريق سوداني يجول بلاعبي فريق زائر من خارج البلاد مسافة تساوي اربعة أضعاف المسافة من المطار للفندق ( رحلة الكلاكلة )
الهليل السوداني أول فريق سوداني يتهم لاعبيه بالتواطؤ في مباريات الند ( اتهام عمر بخيت في مباراة الضباح ايداهور ) + ( اتهام كلتشي في آخر مباراة له مع الهليل ) + 
الهلليل السوداني أول فريق سوداني يهرب من مباراة أياب خارجية في دورة قارية ضد وفاق سطيف
الهليل السوداني أول فريق يضم في كشفه لاعب بصفة مشلت محترف ( علاء الدين ) لكمات مصعب ولكمة لاعب النيل ولكمة لاعب هلال كادقلي
الهليل السوداني أول فريق سوداني يدخل مصطلح ( ماسورة ) للاعبه افياني > ماسورة يعني لاعب لا يفقه في كرة القدم 
الهلليل السوداني أول فريق سوداني ينسحب من استلام ميداليات وصافة دورة معتمدة


ألحقني ياقينس كمل الباقي











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

الهلليل أول فريق سوداني يقول رئيسه أنه أعطي لاعبيه ثلاثة أثلاث مستحقاتهم و يعدهم بالباقي ( عشان ما يضحكوا فينا ناس قوقل ديل رئيس الهلال دا السوداني الوحيد فقط ما بيعرف رياضيات ) 
اشهر علماء الرياضيات قال الزول دا قاصد أنه الباقي الصفر الدولي الكبير ودي طبعاً نظرة بعيدة للرئيس






عم نصر الدين سلامات يا زعيم ...

مختفى ليك مدة ان شاء الله المانع خير ..


من مقولات البرير : 
تلاتة اتلات و مرة قال لاعبين فى دوري الاتنين ههههههههههه و الله دي قوية خالص هههههههههه 
و ود ملاح مرة قال الهليل مشارك فى الكونكاكاف ...

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هلال ساقي الخمر 
وحبشي كمااااااااااااااااااان .!







يا عريس كيفنك 

الشووق بحر و الله ....

قاعد فى البلد دي ولا سافرت ؟؟؟؟ و لا الحاصل شنو يا عمك ؟ 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجب ميدوب
					

يااخوانا الخمسة طوالىىىىىىى. سيد البلد ابو خمسة على وزن خمسة نجوم





مرحباً يا صاحب ....

نورت بوست الفضائح الصفرية ...

أصلو الجلافيط ديل لازم الواحد يذكرهم بتاريخ الأسود المصفر دا 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامير بارسا
					

الهليل ضلع اعوج




فأصبح أعوجاً كذلك ...
ولاحظ كل الحاجت اللى حصلت بتظهر مدى العوج في مسيرتهم الصفرية ...
...
أسه عليك الله الزول بشجع الهليل دا كيف ؟؟؟؟

ورب البيت انا محتار فيهم الجلافيط ديل !!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

شيخ مزمل 
لاحوله سبحان من يحي العظام وهى رميم
خبرك وعلومك ووليداتك 
والله ليك وحشه شديده ياراجل 
وين فى رفاعه ولا الحصاحيصا 
ادينا خبرك ياراجل





انت وينك يا كشة برضو أختفيت و ظهرت  و أختفيت ...

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

الحمد لله الذي فك قيدي منذ عيد الضحي ونسأل الله ان يكون هذا العام عام كاسات ومتواليات وبمناسبة فضائح الهلال فسوف اسرد لكم ماجاء في صحيفة قديمة رد فيها الأستاذ عبده قابل علي هلالي يدعي ود مالك الذي تطاول علي المريخ وقال ان ليس هناك فريق استطاع ان يحرز كل كاسات الموسم غير الهلال فجاء رد عبده قابل كالآتي :في عام 1962 وهو عام المتواليات التمانية في هذا العام احرز المريخ كل الكاسات المطروحة وكانت كالتالي :1-الفوز ببطولة كاس السودان يوم الجمعة16/3/1962  2-فاز بكاس افتتاح الموردة بفوزه علي الهلال 1/0احرز الهدف خوجلي الصغيرالثلاثاء15/5/1962  3-فاز بكاس الدوق هررعند هزيمته للهلال 2/0سجلها ماجد محمد عثمان (ابوجنزير)الخميس 31/5/1962  4-فاز المريخ بنهائي كاس رمضان بفوزه علي الهلال 3/0سجل ماجد هدفين وهدف زيدانالأحد 7/10/1962   5-فاز ببطولة دوري العاصمة بعد هزيمته للهلال في المباراة الأخيرة 2/1 سجل الأهداف ماجد هدف وبرعي هدف وذلك يوم الأحد 9/9/1962   6-فاز المريخ علي الهلال في نفس الموسم 3/1في مناسبة افتتاح اضاءة استاد الخرطوم سجل الأهداف ماجد هدفين وبرعي هدف وسجل هدف الهلال حبشي  كل هذه الكاسات فاز بها المريخ في سنة واحدة وخلال 7 شهور فقط وقد واجه فيها الهلال وجها لوجه وهل هناك فريق سوف يحطم مثل هذا الرقم اللهم الا المريخ نفسه فهذه كاساتنا ونقول للجلافيط كما قال الفرزدق لجرير *****ا}اؤلئك آبائي  فجئني بمثلهم اذا جمعتنا ياجرير المجامع 




سلامات يا صديقي العزيز ....

هذا هو تاريخهم ....
و هم يعمون ذلك و لكن لا يرون أبعد من أرنبة انوفهم ..
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

حاصروهم  بضائحهم  حتى  يعلم  الغاشي  والداني  مع  أية  فئة  من  الناس  هو  ينتمي  







لن نترك لهم شيئاً فعلوهـ دون أن نذكرهم به ...

كل فضائحهم الصفرية سنرصدها لهم ...

حتى يعلم الغاشي و الماشي تاريخهم الصفري ...

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالناصر
					

​يا اخوانا كفاهم الناس ديل خلو ليهم جمبة يرقدو عليها





كفاهم وين يا عبد الناصر  هههههههههههههه 

خليهم يشوفوا و يعرفوا ان الله حق  ...

هو الجلفوط عندو فهم للكلام دا ؟؟؟ 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فائزمصطفى جعفر
					

جنس فضائح





فضائح يندى لها الجبين ههههههههههه 
..

غايتو العملية اللى عملها فيهم احمر مكة دي ما بتطلع بالساهلة قريب إذا واحد قرأ فيهم الكلام دا هههههههههه 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمار عزالدين إبراهيم
					

والله ما خليتوا حاجة 
الله يديكم العافية
أطالب الإدارة بشدة بتثبيت هذا البوست الرااااااااااائع..





 و الله يا صاحب تاني اى مصيبة هببوها بيلقوها هنا ...

و لسه فى مصائب كتيرة ماشين عليها ...
قووول يا ساتر استر 

*

----------


## mohammedaborami

*حا أجي وأكمل بكرة بإذن الله والي عندو فضائح يجيبها لينا هنا والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا.
اكبر فضبحه للهلال ماتناقلته الصحف المصريه ووكالات الانباء وهي فضيحه القرن لهمشري ولاعبي انيمبا النجيري في وري الابطال ومبلغ ال10000الف دولار  لشراء ذمم ثلاث من لاعبي انيمبا بنجيريا
وحينها صرح رئيس النادي النجيري بان الهلال ليس الناي الذي يهزم انبمبا بنجيريا وهم قادرون علي محاسبه المخطئون في تلكم المباراه وسوف يهزمون الهلال بامدرمان وهذا ماحدث بالظبط واستطاع انيمبا ان يلحق هزيمه مره لبني زرقان اخل المقبره
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammedaborami
					

حا أجي وأكمل بكرة بإذن الله والي عندو فضائح يجيبها لينا هنا والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا.
اكبر فضبحه للهلال ماتناقلته الصحف المصريه ووكالات الانباء وهي فضيحه القرن لهمشري ولاعبي انيمبا النجيري في وري الابطال ومبلغ ال10000الف دولار  لشراء ذمم ثلاث من لاعبي انيمبا بنجيريا
وحينها صرح رئيس النادي النجيري بان الهلال ليس الناي الذي يهزم انبمبا بنجيريا وهم قادرون علي محاسبه المخطئون في تلكم المباراه وسوف يهزمون الهلال بامدرمان وهذا ماحدث بالظبط واستطاع انيمبا ان يلحق هزيمه مره لبني زرقان اخل المقبره



الهلال خطير في الهشمرة

*

----------

